# Cub Cadet Tractor Fire



## Niki (Sep 10, 2008)

We purchased a brand new 8354 Cub Cadet 3 1/2 years ago which currently has 255 hours. Yeah just in time for the warranty to be expired so we are told. 
Last week my husband went out started the tractor and within minutes the bonnet wiring harness had a complete meltdown and actually caught on fire. The bonnet wiring harness is located under the diesal fuel tank. Thank goodness a shield is between it and the fuel tank. Upon inspecting it the wiring harness wasn't touching anything or anywhere near anything hot. The meltdown obviously was internal and burned through the harness casing. Interestingly none of the fuses popped when the harness heated up which I would think would be the first thing. 
My question is has any of you Cub owners experienced this problem? Thank you in advance.... :furious:


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

First of all Niki welcome to the Tractor Forum

Sorry to hear about your fire. Thankfully it didn't blow up the whole tractor and that no one got hurt. Probably lucky you had a diesel. I have not heard of any problem like that on the Cubs. 

Any idea what the cost to fix it yet?

Andy


----------



## Niki (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you for the nice response and welcome. 

Your right, it's a good thing it wasn't out on the property as the tractor could of been a total loss as well as the danger of starting a forest fire. The potential this time of year is huge. Needless to say it was very upsetting to have this happen as we purchased new to avoid mechanical breakdowns. 

Just as soon as I find the cord to my camera I'll post some pictures of what happened. 

In researching failures on the internet I discovered one of Cub Cadets ATVs had a wiring harness meltdown problem. Course these are totally different products. The infomation is on the Federal Consumer Protection web site.

In answer to your question about how much this is going to cost. Well the wiring bonnett is around $159 on the web plus the time to change it. My concern is when something like this happens what other parts may have be affected. It's hard to determine at this point how much it will be in the end. 

I'm really disappointed Cub Cadet Corporation didn't step up to the plate and take care of it. but.... What can you expect from companies nowadays? After all it was an internal failure problem and nothing we did. 

:argh: nodeal


----------

